# Silver Laced Wyandottes in hot climates?



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

I have a 7 month old SLW named Doiley who is the most miserable bird during the heat of the day. She is completely in the shade, the pen is well ventilated, and she has plenty of water and cool dirt. She just seems to melt. She is laying eggs (the first to do so), is eating and drinking and her poop is normal. None of my others (RR, BA, a Bantam roo and an unkown brown one) are having this problem.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My 2 SLW aren't even living outside yet & pant most of the time in the brooder which is in the garage where it's between 80-88 degrees. I am concerned for them too because highs here are close to 100 with even higher heat indexes.


----------



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> My 2 SLW aren't even living outside yet & pant most of the time in the brooder which is in the garage where it's between 80-88 degrees. I am concerned for them too because highs here are close to 100 with even higher heat indexes.


It's been 103 here for the past few days. I can't put a fan out, either they or the barn cats will chew the cord. I don't even think I have an outlet near them.

Do you think spritzing her with water could help? Or would it just stress her too much.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have read to keep shallow pools of water available for them to walk in but some won't walk in it. Some just wet the ground down really good others have a plastic kiddie pool. I know you have to be careful getting their feathers wet because they can't regulate their body temp. Freeze plastic water or milk containers & place around places where they lay or in their house.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I just placed 10 frozen water bottles around the brooder & also filled their water container with iced water. One of the SLW rearranged 2 of them so she could sit between them in a spot she dug out in the shavings. How smart is that!!! The other one plus 2 BO are sitting next to other bottles. 86 degrees in the garage @ noon.


----------



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I just placed 10 frozen water bottles around the brooder & also filled their water container with iced water. One of the SLW rearranged 2 of them so she could sit between them in a spot she dug out in the shavings. How smart is that!!! The other one plus 2 BO are sitting next to other bottles. 86 degrees in the garage @ noon.


Thanks, I'll try that!


----------

